# Freud Random Orbit Sanding Disks Go the Distance



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the review Willie. I recently picked up a smaller pack of these (5, I think) in the 150 grit type. I did not use any for an extended period of time so it's nice to hear that you feel they last well. I am a believer of only having holes that match up to your sander, five in my case. It seems to me that the universal ones give you less sandpaper because of the slots or in Freud's case, the extra little holes. A friend of mine feels the difference in so minor as to be negligible. I never bothered to do any measuring to see who is right.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the review : )
I also prefer the 5 hole that fit my PC sanders , because the 3M ones tend to fill the hook&loop areas with sawdust , and prevent the next disc from holding on as well , and I don't believe that they collect the dust thru the holes as well as the original style.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting this review. I have been wondering about these but I switched to Abranet and have been VERY impressed (but they are pricier).


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the review. My major woodworking tool is a collection of hand sanders. I have 5 that I use on a regular basis so I don't change grits, I just pick up another sander. Thanks for letting me know about your find. I'll give them a try this morning.


----------



## rodneyh (Feb 8, 2011)

I picked up a 50 pack in 60 and 80 grit (for finer grits, I'm still using my 1/4 sheet sander). Sanded hard with them today using the PC low profile sander on 12 maple clocks I'm building. I used a total of 1 60 grit disk and 1 80 grit disk, and sanded with each of them for a bit over an hour. The disks are still useable. Absolutely amazed at their performance. I had just completed a similar set of clocks using Norton 3X 80 grit (used a different sander for the 60 grit) and went thru 5 disks. Those were completely thrashed when changed. It's the only thing I'll buy from now on. Just hope they make it in regular sheets for my other sander.

Yes, the hole pattern is far worse for dust collection. No biggie for me, as I'm using a good downdraft table. Would probably be ok with DC connected directly to sander as well.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

^rodneyh^ , Was the bark still on that Maple ? : )
What was your need to use such coarse grits ?


----------



## rodneyh (Feb 8, 2011)

My 1st time working with figured maple (any maple actually), and had to clean up a lot of tear-out from my planer. I'll do a better job on that end next time for sure.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

^rodneyh^
Try* lightly dampening* the wood with water or mineral spirits and run it at an angle through the planer.
*
Take light cuts.* The water or mineral spirits will be removed as the wood is sheared off : ) 
Any questions , pm me .


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have since switched to Klingspor discs because the abrasives are just as good, and the dust holes align with 8 hole sanders. The VD 900 series were top rated in a magazine test, and I have found they work well. Even with shipping, they are cheaper than what I can buy at a big box store. 
http://www.woodworkingshop.com/


----------

